
ByteDance and TikTok have secretly built a deepfakes maker - NN88
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/03/tiktok-deepfakes-face-swap/
======
thrwaway69
Zao (Chinese) deepfake face swap app in action:
[https://twitter.com/AllanXia/status/1168049059413643265](https://twitter.com/AllanXia/status/1168049059413643265)

That looks good enough to make some people confused if it stopped doing
beautification.

I have mixed feelings. On one hand, such apps getting popular might start a
debate on what constitutes as evidence and people should rethink before they
believe anything online but majority won't have the involuntary stop and
verify reaction, I don't think we even have time to do that with those
infinite feed of content dominated by influencers, media and corporations. No
one has any incentive, be it social media, [1] you, companies or politicians
to make you immune to this.

On the platform side, if politicians decided to offload the blame and work to
them. I can see ton of shit show, censorship and basically private companies
having more permission to determine what is truth and what isn't. Even if they
remove it from bigger platforms, what about smaller ones? What about links? Do
those have to be blacklisted after reporting? Maybe Twitter will need to
become a publisher... with every platform following. I can't think of any
reasonable way government will tackle it given its history and the incentives.

What are our options? How do you make people verify the truth? How do you go
against the flow?

1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/upshot/biased-news-
media-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/upshot/biased-news-media-or-
biased-readers-an-experiment-on-trust.html)

------
lerouxmlr
Use blockchain to record the hash of the original content, then if one has
doubts on "truth" one can refer back to block chains original hash to see
difference.

